# Trimming Java fern



## JHG123 (Jun 14, 2010)

When I set up my tank I planted used 2 3 X 5 Java mats. Now I have a lot of new shoots coming up but also a lot of blackened leaves. How do I trim that older dying growth out? It is so thick in there!
Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi JHG123,

I see you are a newer member, welcome to APC. I just got doing that to one of my aquariums this afternoon. I just use a small pair of sharp sissors and cut the leaf all the way back to the main rhizome. After I do that, then I dicide if I need to "thin out" my rhizome by removing areas that cross over or are too close together. I re-attach any pieces of rhizome I end up "thinning". Java ferns are pretty tough plants and tend to be steady, slow growers; you will have the opportunity to do this every few months.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to APC. 

I also do what seattle says. I trim pretty much at the rhyzome if I can reach it. Sometimes it's hard when you got a chunk the size of a basketball. Another note, when a leaf blackens, usually a little plantlet(s) will form. That leaf will die but you get a whole new plant. Wait till it's a decent size and tie it down to a rock or some driftwood and let it fill in the gaps.


----------

